# Komplizierte Radiobuttonfrage



## Dominik1983 (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe 2 Radiobuttongruppen. Wenn in der ersten Gruppe nichts angeklickt wurde, soll eine Hinweismeldung erscheinen.

Für die zweite Gruppe soll die Hinweismeldung "Bitte füllen Sie Frage2 aus" nur erscheinen, wenn bei der ersten Gruppe der erste Knopf angeklickt wurde. Ansonsten soll keine Hinweismeldung für Frage2 erscheinen.


Wie lässt sich so etwas lösen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Dominik

Hier der aktuelle Code, der jedoch beide Buttongruppen auf vollständige Eingabe überprüft und nicht die oben genannte Bedingung erfüllt:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Forumfrage2</title>


<script type="text/javascript">
function chkFormular () {
var f = document.forms[0];

if (document.Formular.Frage0.value == "") {
 alert ("Bitte geben Sie die Kontrollnummer ein!");
document.Formular.Frage0.focus ();
return false;
}

if (!(f.Frage1[0].checked || f.Frage1[1].checked || f.Frage1[2].checked || f.Frage1[3].checked)) {
alert ("Bitte füllen Sie Frage 1 aus!");
   return false;
}

if (!(f.Frage2[0].checked || f.Frage2[1].checked || f.Frage2[2].checked)) {
alert ("Bitte füllen Sie Frage 2 aus!");
   return false;
}

}
</script>
</head>

<body>

<form name = "Formular"  action="http://www.ganzegal.de" method="post"  onsubmit ="return chkFormular()">


  

[b]Bitte tragen Sie hier Ihre Kontrollnummer ein:

    <input type="text" size ="6" name="Frage0">

  [/b]</p>
  

.</p>
  

[b]1.  Welche Rechtsform hat Ihr Unternehmen (der in  Deutschland t&tige Unternehmensteil)? [/b]</p>
  <table width="544">
    <tr>
      <td><label>
        <input type="radio" name="Frage1" value="radio" />
        Aktiengesellschaft (AG, N.V., Inc., S.A.) </label></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td><label>
        <input type="radio" name="Frage1" value="radio" />
        Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung (GmbH, Ltd.) (weiter mit Frage 3)</label></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td><label>
        <input type="radio" name="Frage1" value="radio" />
        Kommanditgesellschaft (KG, KG a.A., GmbH & Co. KG) (weiter mit Frage 3)</label></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td><label>
        <input type="radio" name="Frage1" value="radio" />
        Sonstige (weiter mit Frage 3)</label></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  

[b]2. Ist ihr Unternehmen an einer Wertpapierb&rse  notiert?[/b]</p>
  <table width="200">
    <tr>
      <td><label>
        <input type="radio" name="Frage2" value="radio" />
        ja</label></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td><label>
        <input type="radio" name="Frage2" value="radio" />
        nein, aber geplant</label></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td><label>
        <input type="radio" name="Frage2" value="radio" />
        nein</label></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  

&</p>
  <input type="submit" value="Absenden">
  <input name="reset" type="reset" value="Abbrechen" />

</form>


&</p>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2006)

Java hat nichts mit Java-Script zu tun. Du bist hier falsch...  :wink:


----------



## Dominik1983 (7. Dez 2006)

*ups* 

Dann werd ich mir mal schnell ein anderes Forum suchen *g


----------



## DaKo (8. Dez 2006)

Zeile 24-27:


```
if (
   f.Frage1[0].checked &&
   (!(f.Frage2[0].checked || f.Frage2[1].checked || f.Frage2[2].checked))  
){
   alert ("Bitte füllen Sie Frage 2 aus!");
   return false;
}
```

meinst du das?


----------

